
Senate approves genetic discrimination ban - byrneseyeview
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/7366264.stm
======
byrneseyeview
Hasn't taken effect yet, though. The House hasn't voted.

People already do low-resolution genetic discrimination, in the sense that
they don't hire congenitally short people to play basketball. So all this
really does is tell people to make the same decisions with less information.
Very helpful.

I note that the Ycombinator application asks at least one question an employer
could not legally ask -- perhaps one of the major selling points of startups
in the future will be that they can evade these silly restrictions.

